# barn floor



## greenworks (Jan 20, 2015)

what does everyone put down for the barn floor-we have put down limestone screenings and it doesn't seem to drain easily


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you put a good rock base down first? I have #9 clean limestone but I have a thick rock base underneath.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

We have a base dirt floor. Once a year in fall we clean/remove all bedding and put down barn lime and replace straw bedding. I use the granulated stall dry weekly.


----------



## MilknHoneyFarm (May 12, 2015)

We have crushed compacted stone and loose stone powder and then we placed rubber stall mats. Under the mats we place yearly a lite layer of di·a·to·ma·ceous earth
noun a soft, crumbly, porous sedimentary deposit formed from the fossil remains of diatoms.
We pull the mats once a year and power wash with bleach water mixture.
It sounds a bit much but it also helps in fly reduction as well.


----------

